# PENN'S new 515 and 525 dial MAGs; thoughts from a field tester...



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Thought I might add some comments concerning the soon to be released PENN 515 Mag, and latest generation 525 MAG casting reels; first up the 515 mag. For a long time I was rather ambivalent about the size/need of this reel being that I was so impressed with the first generation 525 Mags performance. For years, we had all seen the modded 525 frames/spools morphed into a 515 size reel, there were a ton of other reels with the exact same spool capacity, and the hobbled execution of the initial 515 just looked "wrong" to my eyes... fast forward nearly a decade. 

I received a call from PENN asking if I would be available to field test a new "smaller" high performance surf casting reel, and boy did the gears start turning in an instant. Lickity split I say I'd love to, and about a week later two pre-sale/prototype 515 MAG2 reels were in my hands, (and two 525 MAG2's, more about that later) both in "stealth mode" sans any markings. Right from the start, I was in love with these new 515 Mag2 reels, and I'd never even cast them! The slightly narrower frame felt so good on very slim rods, they were well proportioned, and just looked the business; casting them confirmed my hunch. When paired with a soon to be released 10' high performance PENN surf rod, it was a feeling of power, easy smooth distance, incredible light weight, and complete control. The new dial mag worked very well, the drag is unreal for a reel this size, no frame/spool flex, extremely light, great handle feel, easy line thumbing; just the thing for slinging metals/light bait work in a reel that has the same frame width as a 5500C3, but the capacity of a 6500C3. 










I was left with the uncanny feeling that if this thing were a vehicle, it could post record lap times running the Nürburgring in the morning, then pull stumps on the back 40 in the afternoon... This reel will be extremely hard to beat in its line capacity class especially with braid, and its casting performance is phenomenal. Although very pleased overall, I did submit a very detailed analysis of its performance, and ideas/engineering changes/tweaks I would like to see incorporated when the reel went live. 

Penn engineers were very responsive to my ideas, and nearly a dozen of my suggestions and ideas are to be directly incorporated into the new reel (and 525 MAG2) when it hits shelves. This is very different to some tackle companies I have done work for, where they seemingly take offense to constructive criticism, and have a haughty, dismissive vibe concerning your/my testing. I have to believe the performance I liked as much as I did using these 515 MAG2 prototypes, will only be that much better with the released versions. This thing will be a smash home run, and will redefine the #12 line class with performance that in all regards will be unmatched IMO. I am looking forward greatly to when my 515 MAG2 reel arrives, and really seeing what she can do with a permanent stay.

Now up, the 525 goes dial mag:

Like many of you, I consider the 525 MAG perhaps the best all around performing, moderate capacity off the shelf surf casting reel in existence. Not a lot to fault in my experience since I first cast one around 2000, and with this newest iteration I believe it remains the best. My first hands-on experience with a 525 slidey MAG was one of the very first ones released in the USA, and belonged to the late George Pope. I was mesmerized by the quantum leap it represented, and when used on his 13' Conoflex Enigma South rod, proved to be the longest casting gear I have ever used then or since. Although a few tweaks had been done along the way, an issue needing addressed by some folks was the mag adjustment be a bit less prone to being moved during use. Yes, you could have a “knobby” version, but even that to me was a bit much, and seemed obtrusive. PENN got the message, and work to see what could be done commenced. Around December of 2008, I received a stock 525 MAG that had a prototype dial mag side plate installed, and so started my work on a new chapter for PENN.










This one was without any mag rate markers, and I was curious to see its mag proportionality, function/ergonomics, and simply how it felt and reacted in live use as compared to a std 525 slidey MAG. Although crude as you might expect, instantly I could see promise with the design, and I was really liking what I saw and experienced. Again, as with the 515 MAG2, a very detailed report as to what I might like to see changed and tweaked was submitted, and I anxiously awaited the fruits of my labor. As mentioned above, I received two stealth mode 525 MAG2 reels with the 515's, and was pleased to see the changes I asked for were done. If you like using a std 525 slidey MAG, I really think you will enjoy these reels even more. Subtle, but real changes have been done to make using them even more enjoyable, they still cast as good as ever, and retain that fantastic massive smooth drag. I do find the dial mag very well suited, and think it performs very well. Although I have not cast/handled the final as released version 525 MAG2, I have every hope it's going to perform brilliantly, and continue the tradition.

I hope what I have written has given a brief insight into what we can expect shortly, and that in my opinion PENN is trying to make better products by listening to our combined feedback, and trying to get it right from the start. Let the era of the 515 MAG2 begin, and the continued legacy of the 525 MAG continue! Thanks for reading.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks for the report.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Any hints on when?


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> thanks for the report.


Very welcome... Penn called me last week, with news that a fun-box of new goodies to evaluate will shortly be at my doorstep. Always interesting to see what is in the works .



tjbjornsen said:


> Any hints on when?


  I'm really not privy to release dates, and even if I were I HATE to say what I have heard/been told; as it always seems to turn into a tiff by some when/if that date is missed. My best info/educated guess says we folks in the US get a late August to "September'ish" release... I'm waiting for my reels like everyone else.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report.
Couple questions. In the previous 525 mag there are issues with the magnets coming out of magnet housing over time and having to be glued back in. I have heard they have fixed this. 
Any rumors on pricing?

I think I more pumped about the 515 mag...


----------



## summersoff (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. 
I can't wait to pick one up, but what is the line capacity? Not sure what I will use it for, maybe puppies, and schoolies.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Thanks for the report.
> Couple questions. In the previous 525 mag there are issues with the magnets coming out of magnet housing over time and having to be glued back in. I have heard they have fixed this.
> Any rumors on pricing?
> 
> I think I more pumped about the 515 mag...


Welcome Jebson and Summersoff.

I was under strict guidelines to not disassemble any of the test reels (damn hard for me ), so I can not say exactly what the mag set-up is; I can however say the translucent prototype mag plate shown had the magnets completely enclosed in a polymer matrix "cartridge", and NO WAY they are coming out. As for pricing, I have not been told anything official, but the scuttlebutt seems to point to pretty much where the previous 525 MAG was.

The capacity of the 515 is 245m of .35mm, which is only 10m less than an ABU 6500C3. If loaded with thin braid, I think this thing will battle fish far larger than pups or schoolies. The drag is the same as the 525 MAG, and as we all know is MASSIVE for it's size and very smooth. 

As many of you may know, I love ABU reels greatly, but to compare this 515 MAG2 with regard to frame/spool/drag strength to a current ultracast type spooled 55/6500C3, Rocket, CT mag, whatever is a joke. I'm not saying anything I haven't for years, and pick the two up side-by-side, take them apart, battle a fish and everything becomes very clear, very quickly. Again, I think this new 515 MAG2 has great potential to completely dominate the 6500 capacity CT style baitcasters, giving up absolutely nothing, especially extremely long, well controlled distance.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

I have put a 525 and a new rod on my BassPro wishlist..was going to order them for a trip in October. Would it be waiting a little while and just get the new 525 and Penn rod?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Surfslinger said:


> Welcome Jebson and Summersoff.
> 
> I was under strict guidelines to not disassemble any of the test reels (damn hard for me ),
> 
> ...


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

*Penn & BB*

I don’t know what happened between Penn and Black Beard, but they lost access to one of the best surf fishing/casting minds in the business. BB gave Penn the idea for the 515 and he was in the process of getting the thing engineered when they canned him. During that time, he was posting on-line quite a bit about the 515 concept. He was gearing the reel toward being used with braid. I believe his idea was to load the thing with something like 30# braid (8# dia.) which would give the 515 more capacity than a 6500 loaded with 17# mono. This would create a reel with about twice the arse as one of the little ABUs, yet with comparable casting abilities. 

BB was responsible for having Penn adopt the ABU ultra cast design (inboard spool bearings and floating shaft) and add a mag to their existing GS reel, creating the 525 mag. Since the 515 idea was also his baby, I wonder if Penn is going to give BB the deserved credit for this new reel.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> I was wondering about this. I noticed there was nothing about the guts, and wondered if they shipped them to you glued shut!


The only glue that binds our agreement is my word. I'm pretty sure no tattle tale, electronic or otherwise is in use. They want us to test them as assembled, lubed, tuned, etc so that a solid baseline can be established by what is sent used as-is, and then see what feedback they receive. 

Actually disassembly with the intent to tweak, or fear of improper reassembly is not always the reason they want us to use as sent; one big criteria is establishing torque specs for fasteners, the need for certain keepers, material specs, lock washer need, thread sealers, ect... Go messing with fasteners right off the bat, and then no feedback about how they perform off the factory floor can be gauged.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice to see final version 515/525 MAG2 reel pictures released to Europe, and aside from a reported name change (we get Squall 12/15) they should be the same for us. In case you have not seen this seemingly final 515 version, here it is compliments of Fishing Mega Store and Gerry's Fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've hated on the 525 long enough, but finally something to replace a 6500. Here I come 515.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*penns*

Very nice reels, I would hope the quality of these will be better than the ABUs made in china, imho they are junk!


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Not to go off topic, but are these new Penn's being made in USA or overseas now? Also what about the rest of Penn reels?


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> I've hated on the 525 long enough, but finally something to replace a 6500. Here I come 515.


6500 capacity with 4/0 sized HT-100 drags, super rigid spool and frame, huge gears and pinion, very effective mag control... As I said earlier, and truly believe from using, this thing is going to be killer. FWIW, here is a gear and drag train picture from Black Beard showing the previous generation 525 MAG's guts, and is basically what the 515 will have:










And having played plenty with the two 515 MAG2's I had, believe me the drag and gears are STRONG... Can't wait till mine shows up!



ole-crabby said:


> Very nice reels, I would hope the quality of these will be better than the ABUs made in china, imho they are junk!


 The ones I had seemed buttoned up pretty well, and I fully expect the actual production models to be even better.



eastcoastsurfer said:


> Not to go off topic, but are these new Penn's being made in USA or overseas now? Also what about the rest of Penn reels?


 My two 525 MAG2's and two 515 MAG2's were completely unmarked, but unless something has changed, I'm certain they are built offshore, with parts from several places. PENN has a mix of US and offshore made products, and I believe it will be this way for now on, especially as the product relates to price-point.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great report.
i have actually seen,touched and casted a prototype 515 and couldn't agree more that they are going to crush the competition.
i sure hope they get here for the fall run!
i also love the black/gold bling!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do they outcast the abus? the drag im not really considering, as an upgraded drag in an abu is more drag than i want to use fishing, and i wouldn't need the drag of the 525 or 515. Its nice to have but not a necessity, now if it outcasts the abu's.... I might need to get me one too!


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

*hurry*

hurry hurry penn.

I need 1 of each badddddd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> great report.
> i have actually seen,touched and casted a prototype 515 and couldn't agree more that they are going to crush the competition.
> i sure hope they get here for the fall run!
> i also love the black/gold bling!


Thanks, and glad you got the chance to try a 515 MAG2 out, and examine it... It did not take too may casts to make a believer outa me.



NTKG said:


> do they outcast the abus? the drag im not really considering, as an upgraded drag in an abu is more drag than i want to use fishing, and i wouldn't need the drag of the 525 or 515. Its nice to have but not a necessity, now if it outcasts the abu's.... I might need to get me one too!


Cast as far as ABU's?... Guess that all depends on the user/users physical attributes, how set-up, how used, etc. As for me, I have always cast a 525 MAG further than an any ABU I have tried or owned. Obviously, other folks can and will have different results, but I can tell you intrinsically, there is nothing holding back this 515 MAG2 from being able to match or exceed any other off the shelf baitcaster I know of.

I myself like a very strong drag, and when trying to achieve this in the inboard spool bearing type ABU 6xxx reels (std C3/C4/CT's/Rockets...) I get a lot of spool-to-frame rub because of axle flex, and the potential to warp frames especially with strong braid. This 515 MAG2 is hell for stout, and much, much more beefy and strong than an ABU 6500. No slam to ABU, simply the facts that I would think anyone could see. 



hifishing said:


> hurry hurry penn.
> 
> I need 1 of each badddddd!!!!!!!!!!


Hang in there; and not to be cruel, but a little eye candy courtesy of evans941 of the 525 MAG2 in it's natural environment.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

*Knurled Arbor*

Note the knurling in the center of the arbor. This should give better grip at the arbor knot and help prevent the inherent problem of braid slipping on a slick arbor. Good thinking Penn.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.keenstackleandguns.co.uk...2_Multiplier_Beach_Fishing_Reel-3723-314.html


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

They sure are proud of it. At today's exchange rate Keen's sale price of 140 pounds is $218. Ya want the bigger one...$234. And that's for reels they don't even have yet. I believe I'd wait 'til the dust settles...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

NTKG said:


> do they outcast the abus? the drag im not really considering, as an upgraded drag in an abu is more drag than i want to use fishing, and i wouldn't need the drag of the 525 or 515. Its nice to have but not a necessity, now if it outcasts the abu's.... I might need to get me one too!


The field testing I have done with both 515 and 525 I was hitting 650'-675' . This was with 12 lb big game line using a fishing otg cast. I am still fishing with my 515 and really like it for lighter line . Nitch reel for me although with braid there aren't many beach fish you wouldn't be capable of landing

the 515 holds exactly 180' less line (12lb) than it's bigger brother


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

conn,have you heard any time for u.s. sales of the reels?
haven't seen any ads yet and no tackle shops are saying much.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Connman said:


> The field testing I have done with both 515 and 525 I was hitting 650'-675' . This was with 12 lb big game line using a fishing otg cast. I am still fishing with my 515 and really like it for lighter line . Nitch reel for me although with braid there aren't many beach fish you wouldn't be capable of landing
> 
> the 515 holds exactly 180' less line (12lb) than it's bigger brother


thanks for your reply I appreciate it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> conn,have you heard any time for u.s. sales of the reels?
> haven't seen any ads yet and no tackle shops are saying much.


Have heard of US launch date yet , seen all the UK ads for a September launch so hope we get same here.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Connman said:


> Have heard of US launch date yet , seen all the UK ads for a September launch so hope we get same here.


Ive been told sept by a retailer who is also a field tester...


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

Any idea why the UK seems to get this stuff first? I am very clueless when it comes to the marketing thing. Are they working out bugs over there before it goes to a larger market? Or is the UK a bigger market? Just wondering?

Those reels look nice! I think I gotta get my hands on one when they hit the US stores. :fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

From what I have heard the UK is a bigger surf fishing market. We are bigger BASS and boat fishing market.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Jon....nice report....it's been a long time since I have read one of your reports....I wondered if you still come down to the gulf in October.....Richard


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> From what I have heard the UK is a bigger surf fishing market.


Long distance casting is more of a priority in the UK where because of many shallow gradually sloping beaches distance is required to get to deeper water. Much of the development work for the original Penn 525 Mag was carried out by Penn UK. As popular as the 525 Mag was in the States, the UK was the market the reel was originally developed for.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Long distance casting is more of a priority in the UK where because of many shallow gradually sloping beaches distance is required to get to deeper water

sounds just like south jersey beaches from brigantine to wildwood!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The new Mag's are called the Penn Squall.

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-squall-star-drag-reels.html


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

less then 200 yards of 17???


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Wonder if they realize that any later sept and it will be october?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Penn and Blackbeard*



Oyster said:


> I don’t know what happened between Penn and Black Beard, but they lost access to one of the best surf fishing/casting minds in the business. BB gave Penn the idea for the 515 and he was in the process of getting the thing engineered when they canned him. During that time, he was posting on-line quite a bit about the 515 concept. He was gearing the reel toward being used with braid. I believe his idea was to load the thing with something like 30# braid (8# dia.) which would give the 515 more capacity than a 6500 loaded with 17# mono. This would create a reel with about twice the arse as one of the little ABUs, yet with comparable casting abilities.
> 
> BB was responsible for having Penn adopt the ABU ultra cast design (inboard spool bearings and floating shaft) and add a mag to their existing GS reel, creating the 525 mag. Since the 515 idea was also his baby, I wonder if Penn is going to give BB the deserved credit for this new reel.


Good report. Are those screwdriver marks on those screws?

You know that they won't!

Penn has another good little reel that no one talks about; the Mag 10. It is a good reel if you replace the LW with a crossbar and add a magnet .

I fish with one right up there with the ABUs and it performs quite well. C2


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Surfslinger......*

Nice reports on the reels. You mentioned Penn was coming out with new surf rods. I know they discontinued the Penn Pro Guide series. I personally own all 4 models. 9ft,10ft.11ft & 12ft. Nice sticks for the money. Do you have any info or input on these rods?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bocefus said:


> Nice reports on the reels. You mentioned Penn was coming out with new surf rods. I know they discontinued the Penn Pro Guide series. I personally own all 4 models. 9ft,10ft.11ft & 12ft. Nice sticks for the money. Do you have any info or input on these rods?


Talking about the Penn Torque surf rods?


http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-torque-surf-rods.html


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll be slinging bait and lures with a loaned salesman's sample Squall 12, and shown is what we might expect at retail soon. (don't have a release date for it or the Squall 15). 










It will be mounted on a 10' PENN "Torque Surf Series" rod that makes for an extremely light weight (27 oz total), long range combo.



Bocefus said:


> Nice reports on the reels. You mentioned Penn was coming out with new surf rods. I know they discontinued the Penn Pro Guide series. I personally own all 4 models. 9ft,10ft.11ft & 12ft. Nice sticks for the money. Do you have any info or input on these rods?


Thanks Bocefus, and as for your question, here is what I know and think about these new rods. I was sent a pair of 10 and 12 foot casting models a long time ago, so it is very possible what is being released could be markedly different than what I have, evaluated, and submitted feedback for. 

That said, here are the basics. 

- Both are two piece, equal length 

- The 10 footer weighs 12 oz's, the 12 footer weighs 17 oz's 

- Guides are Pac-Bay Zirconia ceramic LCDPCG series in light Titanium finish

- Both use 8 guides and a tip-top 

- 22mm Fuji DPS reel seat is used for both, which is a non trigger style

- Both are tip section over butt, and the blank at the thickest measurable part is .645" for the 10 foot, .722" for the 12"... They look every bit as slim as these numbers would imply.

My casting impression is they both load fairly deep, with a moderate to moderate fast action, and I felt 2.5 oz-3 oz was a comfortable max for the 10 foot, 5 oz's for the 12 footer with an over the shoulder cast. The substantial grips are finished in cork tape, the blank is exposed between the seat and butt, wraps are black with gold accents, a hook keeper is included, and the overall scheme/decals/print is modest, and tasteful. The overall quality and execution of the wraps, and overall finish is good with good workmanship and the general feel is higher end and refined for all four rods. I have not cast/handled any of the Guide Series rods, and can not comment on how the two compare.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*clicker*

hows the clicker on them ... I've been switching over to Daiwa's just for that one reason ... my 7500 is the first out everytime when it's heaver season but finding I use the Blue Yonder less and less and more 20 size Daiwa's especially the Saltist ... gotta love those Daiwa Clickers ....


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

The clicker on my Squall 12 compared to my production 525 MAG is almost 30% stronger, and the click sound MUCH crisper and louder. Can't say how it compares to a Daiwa, as I don't have any around, and don't want to rely on memory for a comparison.

Also, the mag adjuster dial has 17 positions, all the way from off, to full where a hard flick, barley allows the spool to spin for a second. This should be very good news for folks who are afraid to use a conventional, or believe the previous 525 MAG an uncontrollable beast. Lastly, I can't see in any way how the mag adjustment can get knocked out of your chosen setting without REALLY trying... Adjustments are very firmly repeatable, very tactile, audible clicks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, Look like I'm gonna have to start savin some coin.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am seriously ready for these to come out, have tehy been released over seas yet?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SO it looks by the picture they changed the slider to a dial. That's cool.


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

held the new torque surf rod at E Z tackle in greensboro it is light and feels great. haven't felt it with a reel on it though


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Just got back from DE, and the Squall 12 did very well IMO. I especially liked the stay put mag adjuster that never once moved w/o me doing so, and how nuanced it was for plugging and slinging baits. At night it was very easy to hear and feel the clicks, counting up or down to where you wanted, and then return to the old setting. 

The clicker works/sounds good, handle feels good, and I simply enjoyed using it for hours on end.

Looks like they are starting to trickle in, and I hope anyone who buys a Squall 12/15 enjoys them.


----------

